# app's for those SMART PHONES?



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey out there,

Got into a conversation with a few friends in re;, to apps for these smart phones that a lot of people have. I know there have been some topics related to it but never paid much attention to it. 

Reason being is that a story came up & his GPS on board went OUT. (Kaput) In heavy fog the on board compass was good to go but? So this guy fires up his phone that had GPS, fired up the address of the marina & boom it guided them in. How cool is that?

Soooooooo, I am ready to add on a put one or 2 on my super duper smart phone.

was wondering if any-one out there has a list for these smart phone app's 
that are related to ;

free or pay

Navigation on water,
with way points,
or ?

What are your personal opinions on some of the apps you have?

Bottom line, what do you guys think is the BEST ONE OUT there? Or a MUST have?

Thanks in advance,

Nik,

Fishing mostly on big water, Lake Michigan, Lake Erie, is NOT the place to be without a back up.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Navionics USA...MUST HAVE!!!

$9.99 one time fee, has lake maps of the entire US/Great Lakes (US waters) as well as intercoastal. I downloaded it for an intercoastal trip to NC over Thanksgiving, and it BLEW AWAY my dad's HDS-5 with Insight, as well as the plain navionics chip. Reason, for the salt it shows tides and weather...and in realtime due to your phone's data connection.

Another reason it rocks, is once you have it and register, youre connected to the network of other smartphone navionics users. If someone marks a spot, hazard, etc and chooses to share it you'll see it on your map. Plus, you can overlay google data (terrain, satellite) over the navionics maps. 

It's cool because when you know youre going to be on the water, you download that region map to your phone through the app, before you get there. So it will still work offline, if you dont have a data connection.

It navigates (tracks, etc), allows waypoints, plotting, and you can even share/backup your tracks and locations to facebook or computer. It also will show contact icons on the map for marinas, bait, ramps, and all you have to do is click on them to get an address or phone. You'll be blown away at how sweet it is for $10. Surprises me it's that cheap, when my chip was $150 and doesnt come close. Shows depths, contours, everything.

Another salt specific thing that I REALLY liked, and downright saved us...when lookin at the map, it shows what land is exposed at low tide. This was a life saver, because we were fishing skinny water as it was, and this app showed us that as low tide we'd be beached in that area. So we knew when we had to get out, and that we couldnt take the same route out of the marsh as we took in, since we were leaving at low tide. Saved us from being stuck until the tide came back in.

Another app (free) that's really sweet is the boat ramp app. Just search the marketplace for boat ramps. It displays on google maps the location, directions to boat ramps on any body of water. I'm sure it's probably missing a few somewhere, but I have yet to run across it.

Get that Navionics...it's incredible.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

My favorite (free) compass app. Amazingly accurate!
https://market.android.com/details?...SwxLDEwMiwiY29tLmFwa3NvZnR3YXJlLmNvbXBhc3MiXQ..


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Shake, I heard the depth contours on that navionics app are in such a small font that the numbers are almost impossible to read. Is that true?


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Net, here is a screen shot of my navionic app. Font is not small for me.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

All good if you pinch and zoom!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

US East app has been discontinued due to the release of the
new Navionics Mobile single apps (ex. Marine & Lakes: USA). Please be
advised that the original apps are no longer being supported, and will
no longer receive updates. But still can be used,just not updated.
So just make sure you are getting the NEW app.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't think the old app is even available in the marketplace anymore. Based on all the gripes on navionics fb page.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks guys,

Navionics it is.

Nik,


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Can someone tell me if Hoover reservoir is on this new app? I have a GPS/fishfinder on my boat but would love to check it our on my phone if it's on there.

Thanks!


----------

